# Bento Ball



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We tried the Ball Ball last night. I bought one, just to see if they were interested. They all seemed to like it. I then bought three more and let them all have them. They all liked them, but they continually stole each other's. Dewey would have Laurel's and Laurel would have Hardy!s and so on. It was like a game of musical Bento Balls. When one would steal a ball from another, the ball left unattended would bounce and another dog would claim it leaving their ball unattended and someone else stealing that one!! I really don't know how much chewing they actually did. I tried to put Laurel and Violet on the couch and Dewey and Hardy on the floor, but that didn't work, so I separated them, and they just barked at each other ! I finally gave up, and just allowed them to steal and chew, steal and chew, It was quite entertaining!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I think that's what would happen here too.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

I was debating on getting one of those too! this may be just the post to enable me


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

How cute! Lacie was never big on the Bento Ball! I hope they stay entertained with it much more than Lacie did!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Even though you didn't post a video of the shenanigans, I have it playing in my head...and it is hilarious. Thanks for the laughs.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds like fun! Now I want to buy a couple for my fluffs... :w00t:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

We did the Bento Balls just a little while ago and at one time Violet had three underneath her hiding them.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Sounds like our house! Exactly what Boo and Zach do all the time.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sounds like a circus. Belle would do the same she hid the first one so Petey could not get it. We now have 2 so we will see how it goes. Sounds like fun at your house.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Furbabies mom said:


> We did the Bento Balls just a little while ago and at one time Violet had three underneath her hiding them.


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:That's what my 2 do! But Sissy usually ends up with both of them! She is a little stinker!


----------

